# HOW do you determine BEST window for the buck??



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

I am looking at Gerkin single hung windows and wonder IF there is anything else I SHOULD be looking at?? We only have a Menards and one lumber yard to buy from,,,unless I go 3hours away,,which doesnt make sense to ME!!

Looking for a decent energy efficient window that will LAST and have vinyl inside and out(seems locally ANY finish doesnt last long so varnish etc is OUT!!!White vinyl looks just fine to me and more easy to maintain!!

I guess Jen weld is Menards big seller,plus maybe they carry Pella also,I think!! Does Menards carry a lessor quality of either of these windows,,,just for them??

Forgot to add,,this is Nebraska where weather is brutal at times!!

So HOW do 'you' rate one window against another?? Thanks for all your SECRETS!!!


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jen-Weld is the lowest rated by Consumer Report, 50 out of 100 points. Pella Proline at $215 is their CR Best Buy. If you can get these at Menards, that would be good. They are rated 82 out of 100 points.

Marvin and Andersen windows are the highest rated, but they also come with a high price tag.

Sorry, Gerkin windows are not mentioned.

I lived in Lincoln, NE for almost 3 years. I know what you mean about weather. I saw some blizzard conditions while living there.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Thanks*

I live in far north part and weather is far more extreme,,,almost to South Dakota.

I stopped and looked at Menards yesterday. Didnt like jen welds at all,,,Pella pro line is wood inside and I dont like that either. They also had Crestline,,,but their stock was next to NOTHING. Even there display window didnt work right,,,only clipped on ONE side. Seemed by FAR cheapo and bad window all over.

Then went to small lumber yard,they had Gerkin single hungs and double hungs. When I stopped over to rental yesterday found idiot step son doent ever CLEAN his house anyway. When would he ever wash a window,,like never. SO double hungs for 80 bucks more seems like a waste. Single hung can be washed from inside with reaching(top window,,,lower tips in,,,OR they can do it old fashion way and go outside(all first floor ground level,,,maybe a small step stool.)

Okay gerkins LOOK and feel alot more solid,,,I LIKE them,,,problem was price, 30X54 with argon and lo-e and j trim was $203. 30X 36 inch kitch window was like $172. ARE there places that have LESS costly Gerkins?? Without shipping eatting all the savings?? OR are their similiar windows to Gerkins,,same quality for less??same features??(Vinyl inside and out,good energy rating,

last question, I have 2 living room BIG windows to do(NOT same room)one is 51X68 and other is 57X56,,,how do you best do those,,,looks wise and cost wise??break it up into two windows??(keeping in mind these are NOT huge luxury houses and never will be!!)


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

"last question, I have 2 living room BIG windows to do(NOT same room)one is 51X68 and other is 57X56,,,how do you best do those,,,looks wise and cost wise??break it up into two windows??(keeping in mind these are NOT huge luxury houses and never will be!!)"

Your choice may be limited by the manufacturer you choose. First pick that and see what they offer. To use Andersen as an example, the widest double hung they carry is 45 7/8". Picture windows go up to 67 5/16".
Gerkins must be a regional company. What material are these windows made of?
Ron


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Ron*

Ron,
yes I just found out that gerkin is a South Sioux City nebraska company,,,didnt know that,always thought they were national.

Monday I checked with a real small lumber yard and asked if they have Gerkins available,,,answer was yes we do,,,IF we have to. The NICE guy there said he just put windows in his house recently and he used these Jeld-Wen???(sp??) Said they were about the best ,,,and he has spent the best part of a lifetime in the lumber biz.

He said MOST windows are 5/8 insulated glass and these are 3/4". We bantered some sizes and prices around and seems I can get down to about 130-40 bucks a window,,except for those picture windows. Those I may do a double OR a picture,,non operating one,,,dont need them to open ,,,they dont now. Anyway these windows have a 20 year warranty on them so I guess thats good enough!!

Like they say,,,good enough for who they are for!! Anyway this guy sounds knowledgable,helpful, and easy to work with,,,so I guess problem is solved. Thanks-don-


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

My french doors are "Jeld-Wen," a company held by two (more today) families. I don't remember the full last names, and yes they were cheap. I don't know if I would use them outside, even though they are exterior doors. They do block sound pretty well in my theatre.




(I know, Jen-Weld - guys flicking the name because they aren't the best quality.) :yes:


----------



## mtm99 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Gerkin Windows*

I looked at replacement windows for a year. When my wife and I saw the Gerkin Comfort series windows, we knew that was the window we wanted. We have had 9 casement windows and one patio door recently installed. These windows are awesome and we feel they are the best quality window in their price range. We live in central Minnesota and we're looking forward to many years of maintenance-free windows.


----------

